# Having an issue with my driver side speakers



## Pentar (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, as the title says I'm having an issue getting my driver side speakers to work properly. 

The problem seems to be related to the dashboard lights because the 
driver side speakers cut out as soon as I turn the dashboard lights on. The passenger speakers work fine 100% of the time.

I can get the speakers to work if I turn the dashboard lights off, turn the radio off, then flip the dashlights on and off a few times and then leave them off, then turn the radio back on. However once I flip the dashlights back on the speakers cut out and I have to go back through this process to get sound again. 

I took the time to pull everything apart and measure some of the voltages on the radio but I really don't know what the proper voltages are so they mean very little to me. I noticed that when the dashlights were on and the speakers werent working I was getting 4.5v on one power input and 4.9v on the other power input. I was also getting about -6v (note the negative voltage) on the wires labeled illumination/dimmer. 

I took the same measurements when the speakers were working and I got what I assume are the proper numbers. 12v on both of the power inputs and I think about 2-4v on the dimmer/illumination wire. 

I don't think the radio itself is the issue since I pulled the same radio from a junkyard and got the same result. I don't think the radio in my car is the one that came with it but it is an OEM radio. The car is a 97 Saturn SL2.

Any input would be greatly appreciated as I really don't know where to go from here. Thanks.


----------

